# Insane looking mantis



## Morpheus uk (Oct 26, 2007)

Someone bring these to cultre now!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://en.sevenload.com/images/iguWEdS/Zoolea-gigas


----------



## keelan (Oct 26, 2007)

whowa meya ye please someone bring these to culture  they are so funky looking


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 26, 2007)

They have already been bred and you have seen pictures of my _Zoolea_ sp. already Morpheus


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah but this is a different sp, i would love a normal zoolea, but i want to get my more common mantids bred first, which apart from my now psuedoempusa pair, is going absolutly ######


----------



## allenator (Oct 26, 2007)

It has a painted look about it. I'm no expert but this looks like a model that has been painted,not a photo of an actual living thing.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 26, 2007)

Morpheus uk said:


> Yeah but this is a different sp, i would love a normal zoolea, but i want to get my more common mantids bred first, which apart from my now psuedoempusa pair, is going absolutly ######


They are all as beautiful as each other in this genus.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 26, 2007)

Ang on i thought they were hard to breed and rear though?

If they arent there at my top ten :lol:


----------



## Andrew (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats not a real mantis, lol. Its a model somone made.


----------



## Rick (Oct 26, 2007)

Fake


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah it's fake, that guys makes some nice models.

If that was a real mantis I would start breeding them as soon as possible, it looks beautiful.


----------



## keelan (Oct 26, 2007)

ahahahahahahahahahahahaha i feel soo stupid now for thinking it was real, even though its a great model


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't be keelan, the model looks pretty real  

There were similar links here for this _Zoolea sp._ in this forum

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8489

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7837


----------



## bubforever (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow nice lookin fake...


----------



## nub3 (Oct 27, 2007)

while you're at it, bring one of these to the culture too







and this


----------



## AFK (Oct 29, 2007)

wow. not so cute anymore. a mantis goes from cute to downright scary when they become gigantic


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 29, 2007)

With a mantis that size, that person has little chance to escape (what was it 80% kill rate?). Luckily, mantis never grow to even close to a foot.


----------



## TrogPhoto (Nov 5, 2007)

This is as close as I could get to a translation on the original post's link:

Model of "Zoolea of gigas". Es concerns a very large Gottesanbeterin out of Suedamerika. Das model is long around 20 cm.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 6, 2007)

I though the head looked iffy but though it was real through the stance ^_^


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 6, 2007)

http://freebsd.tspes.tpc.edu.tw/~afu/

What is that? :blink:


----------

